# What kind of Dog



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey everybody, I am planning on getting a puppy sometime in the next year or so and I want to hunt Pheasant, chukar and grouse. What breeds do you suggest? And are there any breeders that you suggest I look at? What time of the year is the best to get a new pup?

I really do appreciate your opinions? 
Thanks

Dan


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Since pointer blood pumps deep through my system I would recommend an English Pointer. I hunt most all upland species with great success with the use of my pointers. Of course for every response you will find a different reason why one breed is better than the other. Not one answer will be wrong. It is no different than asking what brand of truck is better.

So let me leave you with this...pick a pointing breed.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bwhnter is right, stick with a pointing breed. I'm partial to my Griff as I like a dog that hunts closer.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. That bwhntr guy is right. Get a pointing breed. I bleed English Setter like he bleeds pointer. If you decide to with a setter I would be happy to share what I have learned.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

+1 on the english setters. (Havelock Setters)


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had Brittanys all my life and wouldn't trade them for the world. Stick with pointers but breed is a very personal choice.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i hunt pheasants and grouse with my labs and wouldnt have it any other way. you have to sift through the backyard stuff to get well bred lab but they can be awesome on upland game. if i was going to go the pointing dog route i would get a shorthair but would also second the suggestions of a setter, especially for the forest grouse. whatever breed you choose be patient and do your homework and learn the general characteristics of each breed and see what will work for the type of hunting and family environment you have and spend the time to find a breeder that will show you the dogs in action and not just expect you to take his word that they hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I personally can't stand pointers. The old man had several, all from champion lines at ridiculous prices, each one stupider than the last. i also have relatives with them and maybe my memory is kind to the older ones, but they seem to get dumber the older I get. I can't speak to how much time was spent training them as I don't know. but we have only had labs in the last 25 years and while we did have one that was a bust they have been very good overall. Most of them can't even listen to the most basic of commands. We hunted at Hatt's Ranch with their pointing lab/Vizslas last year and those ones are clearly very well trained and hunt a lot, but then again maybe it is the lab half that make them behave. I would just be sure to get one that you know very well to avoid surprises personally. For my dog, he is a family dog 99.9% of the time and is ridiculously well-behaved to the point of acting robotic sometimes, but certainly has a lot of fun when he knows it is time to play. Any time he says a strange dog when he is loose he knows to be right by my side immediately, I don't even have to say anything. Very smart and quick learning. He is a not a full breed, he is 1/4 Vissla and seems to have the best of both worlds. Some of the "Pures" seem to be too inbred and act like it. The best dogs we have ever had were not purebred personally, not to say that the best are all hybrids, but that is what works for me. Just be sure to know what you are getting. Do a lot of reading, but most importantly hunt with them to know reality and not just theory. Sprig said it well. Good luck!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

That is too bad you haven't had a more positive history with EP's Huge. Maybe we need to meet up for a hunt and you can have a different kind of experience. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Really your question should be what kind of dog is best for ME! Not knowing you from -Adam- I would suggest unless you have lots of time to spend with the dog I would lean towards a lab. Huge gave you a great example. Ya leave the dog sitting 350 days in the kennel and then expect the opening day of phez season it comes out and shine is well.... Just not going to happen. Most your guys/gals that have the pointer type breed enjoy the workings of a pointing dog as much as shooting birds. My best dogs have been the ones that I spent 3-5 days a week working birds.



fishingdan said:


> Hey everybody, I am planning on getting a puppy sometime in the next year or so and I want to hunt Pheasant, chukar and grouse. What breeds do you suggest? And are there any breeders that you suggest I look at? What time of the year is the best to get a new pup?
> 
> I really do appreciate your opinions?
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I hunt with a Vizsla. I hunt mainly pheasant and quail So she works well on those birds. If I was hunting chukar I would use an English pointer as they range further than the Vizsla.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Like was said earlier, you need to do some homework to decide what breed will suit your needs. I would lean pointer if you only hunt the birds on your list. I run DD's. I hunt a ton of just about everything. Heck just couple weeks ago we were blood tracking an archery deer with her, so she pretty much does it all. DD's are pointers, retrievers and trackers, kind of the best of all worlds in my not so humble opinion. You are more than welcome to come see my female in action. She is a very accomplished dog in the DD system. I expect her in heat in December, so pups would be available in Feb. You can see my website if you like.
http://bergmeisterdrahts.weebly.com/index.html

Silly Huge. The Vizsla is a pointing dog....no lab in them at all. Not sure where you came up with the half lab thing. They are considered a versatile dog that originated in Hungary.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Silly Huge. The Vizsla is a pointing dog....no lab in them at all. Not sure where you came up with the half lab thing. They are considered a versatile dog that originated in Hungary.


He is right... there is a bird farm in Greenriver Utah that runs some mix breed dogs. Lab and Viz... Until he said anything I did not know that they was still doing it?


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks For all the advice. I am in the research stages now. I think that I want to get a pointing dog, but out of curiosity becuase I haven't done it at all, how would you hunt upland game behind a lab. If they don't point, what do they do to help you? I've heard the term flushing dog, Do you just have to train them to work close to you so that when a bird flushes you are in range? I think from everything that's been said I would like to see a couple of different dogs working? Any way I could tag a long with some of you just as an observer and watch you work your dogs. I'd be interested in the English Pointer, English Setter, Labs, DD or any others that have a good dog.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

You are welcome to come out and watch my setters. Yes, labs hunt in range find and flush birds for you.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You are welcome to observe my EP's.


----------



## mountainman21 (May 14, 2011)

I would stick with a lab. I have owned both labs and pointers. Pointers are fun to watch but I have not found one yet that listens to any one besides the shock collar. Labs are good for all bird hunting and will work a field to death. Pointers will also work a field well but they are normaly out of shooting range so you have to chase them down when they are on point. So if you enjoy a dog that works close to you and within shooting distance I would go with a lab. If you enjoy watching your dog run like mad at 200 plus yards then go with a pointer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Silly Huge. The Vizsla is a pointing dog....no lab in them at all. Not sure where you came up with the half lab thing. They are considered a versatile dog that originated in Hungary.


Maybe I did not explain it well, but TAK already clarified. There is a pointing lab as it is called, I think the Hatt's Ranch (by Green River) people started it?? It is a cross of a Vizsla and a lab. My dog is the offspring of one of those as the female and a full lab as the male. I did not intend to say anything about what a Vizsla is or is not.


----------

